# My Tanganyika 200l



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

*Tank size:* 100x40x50
*Volume tank:* 200l
*Lighting:* 1x30W Sylvania CORALSTAR, 1x30W Sylvania AQUASTAR
*Filtration:* Atman 201 + biomolitan 3
*Heater:* AQUA EL AQ-150 s regulacÃƒÂ­.
*Dekoration:* stones form river Brezna.
*Ground:* Silica sand and river sand.
*Feed:* Tropical Tanganika, Tropical BioVit, Tropical VegeTabin A, Tropical, Cichlid Color XXL, spirulina, sera flora, Gramarus, Dafnia
*Maintenance*: 1 every 14 days replacement 1 / 2 water, brushing the filter as needed.
*Fish list:* 8x Lepidiolamprologus boulengeri, 6x Altolamprologus compressiceps "Gold head", 5x Julidochromis regani "Kipili"


----------



## ig88250 (Jun 8, 2003)

I love the rocks! I am a sucker for rockdweller and shelldweller tanks though. Great job.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm seriously lacking in the proper photo equip.
Well done though. Thanks for sharing


----------



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Very natural design, I like ! =D>

Is there a video version?


----------



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

pomi said:


> Very natural design, I like ! =D>
> 
> Is there a video version?


Video version will be soon


----------



## luvplantsnfish (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

luvplantsnfish said:


> Very nice! What kind of camera do you have?


Canon PowerShot S5IS


----------



## luvplantsnfish (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Love it, nice algae !!


----------



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)




----------

